

Facebook sets up 'dark web' link to access network via Tor - klearvue
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-29879865

======
jeremyjarvis
I think the link is wrong, shouldn't it be:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29879851](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29879851)

